
The U.S. Needs to Make IP Policy a Priority, Now - king07828
http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2018/01/03/u-s-needs-ip-policy-priority/id=91665/
======
king07828
A concern with people that write and prepare patents for inventors is that, in
the desire to attack "patent trolls", the courts and laws have gone so far as
to harm the basic rights of small inventors. Throwing the baby out with the
bathwater.

If this harming of rights were true, then one could arguably expect funding
for small startups to decline since those small startups would have less
ability to protect their intellectual property and be more vulnerable to
established competitors, which would result in the small startups having a
lower likelihood of success.

As noted in the article, numbers for startups have declined, which lends
credence to the idea that the courts and laws have gone too far. Furthermore,
other jurisdictions (China) are picking up the slack and seeing increased
startup activity.

